# Poos on the floor - help



## Morka (Jun 3, 2010)

I have two boys (neuters) both 7 month old, they are indoor cats and share one tray, until about 5 moth all pees and poos was done in the tray with no problems. 

One day one of the boys decided that from now on he will only poo on the floor  (still pees in the tray) i have not changed the litter brand itself, tray loacation etc.
When I'm around if a catch him about to do it I quickly/gently move him into the tray and he carries on. 
Fortunately the floor is linoleum so cleaning it properly afterwards not a problem.

Any ideas on how we can start to poo in the tray are greatly appreciated!


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

my brother has two indoor cats. One of them is very fussy about his litter and will not use it if it is not clean!! He cleans out the solids more regularly now and ned is a little happier!

dunno if that helps, also i know if you put the cats food where he is messing he will stop doing it there as they dont like going to the toilet where their food is. Just a suggestion

good luck!


----------



## Muschi_ (Aug 29, 2010)

Some babies like to have their own tray.

As ours got older, they all had their own tray each as a couple of them started to do it on the floor next to the tray. This did work, although two share each others litter trays!

Hth x


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree get another tray, I have two cats and two trays (the trays sit next to each other) as they will share if there is two but not if there is only one.


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

i agree, get another tray and have it a little way away from the original one. Take the kitty to the tray a few times so they know its for them.

make sure its clean (crystal litter is great at staying cleaner for longer) and i agree, have it a fair distance from food/water bowls because they wont use it if its near them.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

One of mine did exactly the same at the same age too! She turned 2 in May and I am very pleased to report that for the last month she had been pooing in the tray :thumbup:

For 18 months we have carpet samples next to litter trays as she would only poo on carpet and it was the only way to preserve our rugs etc. All it took in the end was changing the litter to the right litter. We had tried a few over the months but this time I was lucky.

I forgot to add, we have 3 cats and 3 trays but they really only use 2.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am no expert on litter tray use....but have seen advice that there is one tray _per cat_ and a spare.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Has anything changed in the house? Normally when cats suddenly start to poo everywhere it's called Middening which is a extreme case of the cat feeling insecure and ''marking'' his territory. I know this because my kitten has started doing the same thing when we brought home a new puppy, what we did was lock her in a room by herself with her toys, litter tray fresh food and water. We went in for 15 minutes every 30 - 60 minutes to play with her, talk to her and pay her some attention. We've gradually let the door open and let her come downstairs, though we still put her into that room at night. It's like a dog crate for a cat  a nice big bedroom for her and I've noticed a massive improvement in her behaviour, no more pooing, more affectionate and more tolerant of the puppy, she can be inches away from his nose now and just walk on by.


----------



## Morka (Jun 3, 2010)

Nothing have changed in the house. I do use cilicat litter (cristal one) and change it every 3 days. Maybe castration have something to do with it..


----------



## justme (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Morka,

I can only agree with the other postings here, if your cat is starting this behaviour this can be a kind of protest. I had the same situation when I moved house. My 2 cats had a litter tray in the old house but also the chance to go out. Now they are indoors. My female cat started to soil the bathroom, luckily this was easy enough to be cleaned away. I realised she was not happy to share the toilet with her brother despite I cleaned it daily. Also they tend to be territorial... so she might have felt insecure. A second toilet was the solution, I have them put in different locations and this solved the issue.

regards

heide


----------



## Morka (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks to all! Will get second tray


----------



## Morka (Jun 3, 2010)

I have introduced the second tray - same thing, one of my cats still poos on the floor next to it. I think this is due to the fact the the "good" cat pees in both trays :frown:


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Try a different texture of litter in each tray. If you currently use a gravel/coarse one try a sandy fine one in the other. Worked for me....turned out my Pixie Bob didn't like the litter that I did!

Good Luck!

~x~


----------



## tc.catz (May 19, 2010)

Have you tried one of the covered litter boxes? More privacy for them to go in and do their biz


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

It could be because of the castration. This year I had my two NFC boys neutered. That very night my 7 year old ragdoll started marking the beds. It could be that the cat that isn't pooing on the floor now smells different to the one that is due to the fact they've been at the vets. What the answer is I don't know, I'm afraid. We never did resolve the situation and the fact that the raggie was also very aggressive towards the kittens and us, made us rehome him. We tried feliway, bach, zyklene etc with no success. Our vet was of the opinion that it was all behavioural, and persuaded us to rehome him. We rehomed him as an only cat and he's been fine since. His new owner thinks he is wonderful.


----------



## Morka (Jun 3, 2010)

New texture litter is on order.

The hooded tray not sure this woud help, as curently normal trays is in the toilet (with no windows) where people do not use it and the door almost close with a gap for them to enetre - so very private indeed 

The both cats got catrated on the same day so they both came back from the verts smelling different.
Mine cat that poos on the floor now is a ragdoll too.... hmm

His behhaviour didnt not change in any way, same kidley, greedy, loud chap as always just poos on the floor now


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Hopefully the new texture litter will help, as I said previously, one day one of mine all of a sudden started doing this we lived with it for 18months. The whole time trying new trays and litter but having to provide a carpet sample next to a tray otherwise she would just use a rug.

We got a very fine clumping litter and for the first few days I kept lifting her into the tray and staying near her to make sure the other cats didn't spook her, its been a few months and I am happy to report we now have 3 cats who all use their trays :thumbup:

It would be an expensive litter of course, around 3 times the price of the one we were using but its worth every penny. (Just in case anyone is interested we use Extreme Classic and apart from the tracking and mess round the tray because it is so fine it is great, no odour and great clumping!)


----------

